# 2WW 3 days left but feels like a lifetime!!!



## Kat2011 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Girls

I am now in my 2WW. All went well, I had 10 eggs collected 5 of which fertilised. 4 divided well and 2 have been frozen. We had 2 grade 1 embryos put in.    I was doing ok last week but now i'm getting closer to my test This Friday at 11am. I am getting scared. Lots of people have told me not to look for symptoms as with fertility drugs you just cant tell but it's really hard not to and every twinge or feeling I am thinking is this my period or am I pregnant. Friday feels like so far away and I know i'm mad cos it's only 2 more full days then it's here. Does anyone have any tips on how I can relax for the next 48 hours. I guess although I want Friday to arrive I am also scared of what it will bring. I have been having pain from the area where I have a small cyst as well so that's concerning me lots. 

Thanks 
Kat


----------



## Squarah (Jun 10, 2009)

I feel just like you. I'm due to test Sunday. You only have today to get through...


Can you watch a nice film or read? Sorry, no real help I know. I find the relaxation CDs of no real help to me but could that help you?



Wishing you luck and love     


xx


----------



## Kat2011 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks hun

At least I know im not the only one feeling like this. I am off out for lunch with DH today and then have some emails to do for work so should be fine. Feeling positive today. Good Luck for Sunday. Wishing you all the best news.     

Kat


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi ladies...
I hope you dont mind me joining.
Test due tommorow...I thought it will get better the closer to the date, but boy I was Wrong!!!
I am Crazier than ever...noo..I mean it..I'm way past anxious and worrying of all the small details. I'm so out of my mind.
I can't even sleep for the past 2 days. I cant wait for the result yet I'm so scared of it I feel like I dont wanna know the result!
On the first couple of days I can rely on sleeping and watching tv, but not anymore!!
So I went to get my hair done yesterday at a nearby hair salon...nothing fancy but the stylist did a great job with the blow dry. Took my mind off these ordeal for a good 2 hour and feeling good for the first time in this 2ww.
I also went for a short window shopping. Didnt dare to try anything..let alone buying it.. Felt like a penguin already with all the meds. So wont risk getting into the full-mirrored fitting room. 
Today I Went to the book-cafe (what do you call it, book store that have cafe too)... ordered orange juice, though...scared I might regret sipping a cup of tea. I searched for light&easy books, something that wont require too much brain since I cant focus on anything but enough to distract me. Picked up 3 old "detective poirot" novels and asked my 10yo nephews to bring over some of his comic books. 
I also watched some makeup & hair tutorials on youtube..
Other than that..I spent time bugging DH with question "Do u think we are pregnant? could I be? I'm so scared that I'm not...but doctor said I have a very good chance..so it might work, rite? I dont wanna get hope up...OMG what if we cant get pregnant??" it goes on and on and on and on   

So lets say those things helps about 20% of my times, the rest 80% I'm still miserable...I think what we need is a strong sedative that just knock us up these whole 2ww. So if anyone out there have any tips at all...please do share   
Sticky vibes for everyone


----------



## Squarah (Jun 10, 2009)

And to you! We will get through it... s'just so hard!      xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanna wish u girlies lots of luck 

Jenna xx


----------



## Coops_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey girls

Sorry hope you dont mind if i join. My test date tomorrow as well. Can not think anything else at the moment. i probably wont sleep tonight.
Cant wait to do the test however too scared as well.  
My DH hidden all the Preg. tests what i bought because he doesnt trust me. Oh well. Its friday tomorrow.

Good luck to all of you tomorrow.  
x


----------



## scaryadders (Nov 11, 2011)

half an hour to go for you! all the luck in the world!
i test on sunday and am going through all the same as the above! no longer able to rely on sleep as spend the wee hours wide awake watching night time tv which is even worse than day time tv!! 
good luck all x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Having been through 3 lots of 2ww i can admit that there's not much you can do to take your mind off the madness! I wish there was a magic pill that ment we slept for 2 weeks & woke up on otd! 

I usually watched loads of films back to back. Most films are 2 hours long, so if you watch 3 a day that's a minimum of 6 hours passed! Does get boring but I find films pass the time. Books are a waste of time to me during the 2ww as I can't concentrate. I love books & it always got on my nerves how i couldnt get into a book like I usually could! 

Wishing all you lovely ladies much luck , and hoping you all get the best xmas pressie ever!


----------



## Kat2011 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Girlie's

We got the best xmas present ever BFP   . Have our 6 week scan on 30th Dec very happy but also in shock after waiting so long to hear this news it's going to take a while to sink in. I hope you all get good results and will keep praying for everyone and for our little bean. 

Also just want to say for anyone in the 2ww. If it helps at all I really did not have a clue and did not feel anything so if you do feel like this don't worry. 

Take care everyone xx   

Kat


----------

